# DVC incentives ending!!!



## icydog (Aug 14, 2009)

That's not to say new incentives will not show up, but for now, the great incentives are set to expire tomorrow and on August 20, 2009

The cruise incentive is set to expire on August 15th. 

The dollars off of points incentives are set to expire on Aug 20, 2009


[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]

Marylyn Carlyle
Member since 1992
carlyle@comcast.net[/SIZE]  

Look at my original thread for a list of the incentives offered. If you have any desire to buy into DVC now is the time. Or look at this article taken from DVC News. 

*New Member Purchase (from DVC News)
*


*Animal Kingdom Villas****

$112 base price less $13.00 promotional discount; 160+ points​ Special Offer 1:  Save an additional $6 per point on 160-199 points and $8 per point on 200+ points; *referral from existing DVC member is required *​ Special Offer 2:  Complimentary Disney Cruise Line voyage; cruise duration varies depending upon the number of points purchased; *referral from existing DVC member is required*​ _NOTE:  Please contact us at     \n administrator@dvcnews.com    This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it       to obtain a referral! _​ *Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Villas*****

$112 base price less $5.00 promotional discount; 160+ points​ Special Offer 1:  Save an additional $6 per point on 160-199 points and $8 per point on 200+ points; *referral from existing DVC member is required *​ Special Offer 2:  Complimentary Disney Cruise Line voyage; cruise duration varies depending upon the number of points purchased; *referral from existing DVC member is required*​ _NOTE:  Please contact us at     \n administrator@dvcnews.com    This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it       to obtain a referral! _​ * Beach Club Villas**
​ $106 base price; 160-point minimum purchase​ *BoardWalk Villas**

$106 base price; 160-point minimum purchase​ *Hilton Head Island**

$92 base price less $5 promotional discount; 160-point minimum purchase​ *Old Key West*** 
*

$101 base price; 160-point minimum purchase​ *Saratoga Springs***

$112 base price less $13.00 promotional discount; 160+ points​ Special Offer 1:  Save an additional $6 per point on 160-199 points and $8 per point on 200+ points; *referral from existing DVC member is required *​ Special Offer 2:  Complimentary Disney Cruise Line voyage; cruise duration varies depending upon the number of points purchased; *referral from existing DVC member is required*​ _NOTE:  Please contact us at     \n administrator@dvcnews.com    This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it       to obtain a referral! _​ *Vero Beach**

$92 base price less $5 promotional discount; 160-point minimum purchase​ *Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel*****

$112 base price less $16.00 promotional discount; 160+ points​ Special Offer 1:  Save an additional $6 per point on 160-199 points and $8 per point on 200+ points; *referral from existing DVC member is required *​ Special Offer 2:  Complimentary Disney Cruise Line voyage; cruise duration varies depending upon the number of points purchased; *referral from existing DVC member is required*​ _NOTE:  Please contact us at     \n administrator@dvcnews.com    This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it       to obtain a referral! _​ * Villas at Wilderness Lodge**
​ $101 base price; 160-point minimum purchase​


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the "Fall" promotions!


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 20, 2009)

Any word on the new incentives?


----------



## icydog (Aug 20, 2009)

The incentives above end on *Tuesday Aug 25th *

Right now Disney is offering a $500 credit if you pay for your points with your Disney VISA


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

*So long to the promotions and stay tune for the next batch*

It's all over today!!!


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> It's all over today!!!



Was considering purchasing a Hilton Head DVC contract but ended up buying Marriott in Hilton Head.  I'm very happy but wife and kids wanted Disney.  Hope the new deals are not better for Hilton Head.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

pfrank4127 said:


> Was considering purchasing a Hilton Head DVC contract but ended up buying Marriott in Hilton Head.  I'm very happy but wife and kids wanted Disney.  Hope the new deals are not better for Hilton Head.



There are marginal deals for HHI, you are way better off buying resale. That said, I would prefer the Marriott in Hilton Head over DVC at Hilton Head. 

Best resale bang for your buck is still SSR.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> There are marginal deals for HHI, you are way better off buying resale. That said, I would prefer the Marriott in Hilton Head over DVC at Hilton Head.
> 
> Best resale bang for your buck is still SSR.



The deal was close but still better resale.  Direct was $80 pt, no closing cost, use year is Sept. so I would of rec'd 2008 points still.  Resale $60 point, plus closing cost, points start in 2009.  I didn't like the reshuffling of points in summer months during a Monday to Friday stay that Disney implemented.  

I love the Marriott and being on the beach my wife and kids like the activities and the slide at Disney better.  

We own points at SSR and are very happy with that purchase but not sure I would buy more there.


----------



## jstapleton (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow. We are looking to purchase 300 points for  SSR.
No incentive except $10 off per point,  so currently $112 a point but now $102. I could have gotten a referral from a DVC owner which would have given us an additional $8 off per point.
Should I wait to see what Fall incentives there will be? I was just at SSR yesterday talking to a DVC specialist.
Thank you.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 6, 2009)

jstapleton said:


> Wow. We are looking to purchase 300 points for  SSR.
> No incentive except $10 off per point,  so currently $112 a point but now $102. I could have gotten a referral from a DVC owner which would have given us an additional $8 off per point.
> Should I wait to see what Fall incentives there will be? I was just at SSR yesterday talking to a DVC specialist.
> Thank you.



If buying ssr buy resale. I will send you info when I get home.


----------

